

FloatingTime, a Google App Engine application for time management: Private beta for YC users only - zackcoburn
http://floatingtime.com/
Sign up now and I'll let you in on the private beta. I'm looking for some feedback. All you need is a Google account to sign in.
======
rksprst
Why is this better than RescueTime? And why am I going to want to tell it what
I'm doing? I'm obviously only going to tell it what I'm doing when I'm not
wasting time... [edit: krschultz posted the same thing while I was typing...]

------
DenisM
"FloatingTime is in private beta. We will let you know as soon as we have an
opening."

Meh...

~~~
dhs
Didn't work for me, either.

------
krschultz
What is the advantage over RescueTime?

~~~
smoody
you could say the same thing about Hacker News vs Reddit, for instance.

the guy/gal clearly just launched. i thought the philosophy of this group is
to get something out there quickly even if it doesn't have all the features
you'd like to implement on day one.

besides, there's always room for alternatives.

~~~
rksprst
I agree that you should launch early. But you need to launch with a product
that is different and better than your competition on day one. It doesn't have
to include all your features, but at least one or two that show how you're
different and better. Otherwise users won't return to your site when you do
launch those unique features.

